# Who uses DragonFly BSD?



## AndyUKG (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

  there's a thread about Hammer currently, which got me wondering. Who if anyone is using DragonFly and for what? I've been aware of it since I started using FreeBSD, but always considered it to be effectively still in development, bearing in mind its main goals of clustering and clustered file system.
Anyway, interested to hear any stories on the subject...

cheers Andy.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 4, 2011)

*rbelk* is using it AFAIK


----------



## rbelk (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, who's talking about me :e

AndyUKG, please PM me and I'll give you my honest opinion. If I post it here it might offend some people.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 4, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> I'll give you my honest opinion. If I post it here it might offend some people.


I would also like to hear that opinion, can be on PM, You can offend me


----------



## phoenix (Mar 4, 2011)

Asking this question on the DragonflyBSD mailing lists would be more appropriate.


----------



## aragon (Mar 4, 2011)

Spill it already!


----------



## rusty (Mar 4, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Spill it already!



+1

(The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.)


----------



## rbelk (Mar 4, 2011)

AndyUKG said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> there's a thread about Hammer currently, which got me wondering. Who if anyone is using DragonFLY and for what? I've been aware of it since I started using FreeBSD, but always considered it to be effectively still in development, bearing in mind its main goals of clustering and clustered file system.
> Anyway, interested to hear any stories on the subject...
> ...



AndyUKG, I use DragonFLY for my home internal server and it runs NTP,Postfix,PostgreSQL, and Apache/PHP. I also use pfSense for my firewall, FreeNAS for my storage server, and AskoziaPBX for my home phone system. I also use PCBSD on my laptop and FreeBSD on my workstation.

To answer your question based on my experience, DragonFLY should be ready for production use in a business environment.


----------



## aragon (Mar 4, 2011)

How diplomatic.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 5, 2011)

AskoziaPBX? What exactly is this? Sounds interesting!


----------



## rbelk (Mar 5, 2011)

Sk8harddiefast, AskoziaPBX was originally based on FreeBSD but they moved to Linux. I still use my old FreeBSD version though.


----------



## Alt (Mar 6, 2011)

Btw, anyone can eplain me about fresh installed DragonFlyBSD: how to get pkgsrc repository and configure/compile/install some 'port' from it? Have read the pkgsrc docs, but understood nothing from them; pkg_radd works well, But I miss some basics about pkgsrc..
tnx


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 6, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> Btw, anyone can eplain me about fresh installed DFBSD: how to get pkgsrc repository and configure/compile/install some 'port' from it? Have read the pkgsrc docs, but understood nothing from them((( pkg_radd works well, but i miss some basics about pkgsrc..
> tnx



just a guess but I would assume to check the man pages and look at netbsd's guide as well while keeping in mind any alterations if any dflybsd has made to heir from their own docs on pkgsrc.

http://www.netbsd.org/docs/pkgsrc/index.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2011)

This is _not_ a general-purpose thread about (how to use) DragonFlyBSD. Please use DragonFlyBSD's own support channels for further questions.


----------

